# Like a kid again



## PseudoDave (Jul 11, 2005)

Well, I don't know if anyone will be interested, but i'm gonna post about it anyway, hehe. It's been a long time, many years, since I went on a little walk/explore, just for the sake of it. I wasn't just doing this randomly today though, I was on a mission. I've seen countless species of exotic animal, I work at an exotics shop, I've kept them for longer. Yet, i've NEVER seen one of our most common native reptiles here in the UK, the Slow-worm. Imagine my delight when I lifted a rock and found two, large females sitting together, then more delight when I turned another rock and found a male and a tiny baby. They're larger as adults than I expected and smaller as young than I expected. Many of my relatives live in areas of the south coast and south-west and they always see our native reptiles, this was a treat for me though. The only time i'd seen one before today was when my cat was kind enough to deliver me a half-eaten one, just the tail end. Now the good part, as a parting gift, two of the adults that I captured to look at used their defence system very well..... and covered my arm and shirt with poo, smells nice as well. All in all, a great morning anyway, oh also, there is nothing slow about them. When I let them go they were off and invisible in the leaves and rocks within seconds, faster than a nun's first curry.

Anyway, just thought i'd share  No pics since my digital camera is no longer in action (always happens as the warranty expires dont you find?).

Dave

This picture is not mine, it's from a random site on the internet.


----------



## Samzo (Jul 11, 2005)

Cool dave, I live in devon and i've seen about 10 so far. It's an amazing creature! :wink:


----------



## Ian (Jul 11, 2005)

wow dave, I have seen none, only a dead grass snake, LOL

Cheers,

Ian


----------

